
Vulnerability Discovered in Email Server Software, 5 Million Hosts Affected - nickroessler
https://nickroessler.com/dovecot-cve-2019-11500/
======
posix_compliant
What’s crazy is that this offers remote code execution for around 5 million
email servers. As far as bug hunting goes, it doesn’t get much juicer than
this and the author could easily have sold the exploit for more than the
awarded bounty.

